# 9.8 Tohatsu



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Only fits one way, hope it hasn't been bent during packing and shipping 

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Tohatsu/Outboard/2006/MFS9.8A3/SHIFT/parts.html


----------

